# some new pictures of the kids



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker practicing his stalking/kill skills:










killed da bird!










valentine gets prettier by the day:



























tucker thinks he's hiding, lol:










ratman is tuckered out:


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh cats, kittens and toddlers, that is just an overload of adorable cuteness


----------



## Aurorablue (Apr 30, 2015)

That's one good-looking family that you've got there. Tucker, Valentine just look like they have the sweetest disposition. Do they play with your handsome Ratman?


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

at first ratman wasn't sure who these alien invaders were so he kept his distance and decided to do surveillance and gather intel. he moved on to an occasional sniff which progressed to touching noses. valentine would smack him in the face and he would just look bewildered like "what did i do wrong??" (i think he had a crush on her). then he got tired of it so she got an occasional smack back, lol.

with tucker--he was too young to have any kitty meeting etiquette sense and he would just pounce on ratman's head which really freaked him out the first few times. but he just ran away, he never got rough or tried to hurt him. after 2 or 3 days started rolling around on the floor with him and now they play all the time. ratman was getting way too fat and lazy. he never played anymore and he was a grouch. he has totally changed. he even played with da baird the other night!

i was shocked, he hasn't really played with a toy in 2 years. getting these 2 kittens was the best thing i could have done for him and i may have a new little of foster babies on the way!!

he didn't even seem to really grieve losing buddy either and i'm sure he would have if he hadn't had these 2 keeping him company. so if you have an older cat that is alone after losing a friend, get a kitten--or 2. it may be the best thing for them!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

ellag, I just love your pics - they always make me smile. The peek-a-boo shot of your granddaughter and Valentine on opposite sides of that pink (psychedelic!) tunnel is so sweet, as is the one of all three of the kitties by the window.  

I have actually been thinking for months of getting Celia a new playmate but didn't have time to follow up. Now I have a bit more time, so we'll see.

That little Tucker...I love when he hangs his head over the side of the perch on the cat tree!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Wish (May 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh, so cute, all of them. <3


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

As someone said cuteness overload. And the little girl seems to know how to be gentle.


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

So cute! Kitties and babies!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I love this new picture of tucker, I think was posing just for me










I love his little heart nose!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Me too! It's really visible in one of the pics in the first set you posted, where he's on the tree. Wow, is it the angle of the shot, or is he really that long and skinny?! Maybe he has some exotic in him? (Have I asked this already? Sorry - I have a memory like a sieve)


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

spirite said:


> Me too! It's really visible in one of the pics in the first set you posted, where he's on the tree. Wow, is it the angle of the shot, or is he really that long and skinny?! Maybe he has some exotic in him? (Have I asked this already? Sorry - I have a memory like a sieve)


he is really long and skinny but he eats all the time! he loves the raw chicken i started giving him but he'll eat just about anything. idk about him having any exotic breed in him, he was found on the side of the road when he was about 8 weeks old. he's very sweet and loving and he loves playing with the new kittens. he's actually pretty gentle with them.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

this is my favorite picture of valentine! dad is eating roast chicken...


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker guarding his baby:


















this was just perfect timing:










valentine looking a little psycho:










I'm just a cat bed now a days:


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I can't get over Tucker's sweet nose! All of them are gorgeous.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ella,
Terrific Pictures! And, some Great timing, with all of them!
Kids and Cats...irresistible! 
Sharon


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

tucker is back on guard duty! it's funny he never does anything to wake her up. he'll even touch noses with her, it's just too adorable:heart










we've had this cat tree for several months and none of the cats have ever gone into the little house until now!










I think valentine thinks ella's little animals are kitty treats, lol










she actually grabbed 1 and took off with it, the little thief!










not a care in the world,


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I have a new lamp that looks curiously like tucker, lol..










I just got this new scratcher and they think it's a little house. no scratching going on yet..


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

That was so cute. I have a grand daughter that age and sometimes there is a kitty sleeping with her too. Plenty of smiles here.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It seems as if all three have distinct personalities and quirks and that's great. Great pics. I love Valentine and her intense gaze and Tucker's playful curiosity. This new little kitten is so cute.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Hee! I like the lamp!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

I love snuggle pictures! tucker and sasha are getting too big too share a perch for much longer..




























sasha was being a pain in the butt this night:










valentine is guarding her baby. she (the cat) just had her first birthday



















she's turned into quite a beauty from that skinny little flea bitten abused kitten. idk how she ended up with such a sweet personality but I'm so glad I found her!:heart


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Awww so cute and Tucker/Valentine look huge now lol.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Tucker's nose is the best! And Sasha looks like a character.


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

DebS said:


> Tucker's nose is the best! And Sasha looks like a character.


she is! she's the only cat I've ever had that has climbed curtains. she makes it all the way to the ceiling and scares the life out of me. idk how to make her stop?? I clap my hands and loudly say NO! she'll come down and she only does it about once a day. anyone else have a curtain climber? and she thinks she has 2 missions in life, 1. keep tucker's head and ears immaculate and 2. to knock everything off my table by my recliner...


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

Tsukiyomi said:


> Awww so cute and Tucker/Valentine look huge now lol.


valentine looks fat in that laying down picture but she's really not. I think it's just her position. tucker is long and lean even though he eats all the time.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey! Where's ratman? Grumpy old men need some love too!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

NebraskaCat said:


> Hey! Where's ratman? Grumpy old men need some love too!


he's very camera shy for some reason. when he sees me pick up the camera, he runs..


----------

